
Show HN: Android App for IKEA Click and Collect Availability - spy888
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=solutions.nevermind.clickcollecttracker
======
spy888
We just launched our Android apps to get your IKEA goodies. You can get real
time mobile notifications when your local IKEA Click and Collect has open
windows for you to check out.

Check it out here
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=solutions.neve...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=solutions.nevermind.clickcollecttracker)

Thanks to everyone who has made our web app and iOS apps so popular!
[https://clickcollect.info](https://clickcollect.info)

